# Cebuano: nag uli na diay mo ni janice



## stranger96

Hi all members, I have a small sentence.  Please translate in English.

nag uli na diay mo ni janice..may nuon..ari sad mo oi...


----------



## doubidoo

That's not Tagalog.


----------



## stranger96

No.  I got this massage from CEBU may be it's cebuian language? What do you say?


----------



## mystique

stranger96 said:


> Hi all members, I have a small sentence. Please translate in English.
> 
> nag uli na diay mo ni janice..may nuon..ari sad mo oi...


 

your back/together with janice.. thats good..visit me.. hope it helps


----------



## niernier

Mystique, when I read your location, I can't help it but laugh.

I have a question regarding "may nuon". Is nuon the shortened word for hinuon? What is the equivalent word for that in Tagalog? What I only knew is that its a regret for something for which might have been. Will you be so kind to give a translation to Tagalog too?

This is my translation to Tagalog,

Umuwi na pala kayo ni Janice..may nuon(???)...punta rin kayo..


----------



## jhia

ei (^_^)



stranger96 said:


> No. I got this massage from CEBU may be it's cebuian language? What do you say?


 
This should be CEBUANO. hehe! 




stranger96 said:


> nag uli na diay mo ni janice..may nuon..ari sad mo oi...


 
In Tagalog:
'nagkabalikan na pala kayo ni Janice... mabuti naman... nandito na kayo...'

I'm not that confident with the last phrase though because mystique and niernier have different translations. I spent most of my summer with Cebuano relatives when I was a kid. But I'm pretty sure I still remember.


----------



## niernier

It's good that you still remember the Cebuano language because I want something to be clarified. 

What do you understand from this word '*nag-uli*' in Cebuano? Does it mean '*nagkabalikan*' in Tagalog? From the English translation by Mystique, it is not apparent that Janice and that someone broke their relationship and then were back together as what is implied by nagkabalikan. Well, I understand her translation simply as "*went home together*". What do you think?


----------



## jhia

ei (^_^)


_*'Nag uli' *_could mean both _*'went home' *_and *'back together' (as in relationship) . *Nagkabalikan crossed my mind first since some threads stranger96 previously posted are about relationships. As I understand the phrase, it seems that the one who wrote this is grateful that Janice and her boyfriend are together again. But then, the last phrase completes the thought, which I missed. Sorry for the confusion. I translated 'ari' as 'nandito', which is wrong. Sorry, my bad. It should be 'punta'. Mystique's translation is correct. I have refresh my memory a bit.



niernier said:


> I have a question regarding "may nuon". Is nuon the shortened word for hinuon? What is the equivalent word for that in Tagalog? What I only knew is that its a regret for something for which might have been. Will you be so kind to give a translation to Tagalog too?


 

As far as I know, 'hinuon' is just an expression. It's like you're saying 'kung sabagay' in tagalog.


----------



## mystique

Thanks for the clarification jhia . I can speak Visayan and Visayan is somehow similar to Cebuano.  'hinuon'  means mabuti. ari sad mo oi means bisitahin nyo rin ako. Therefore in tagalag 'nagkabalikan na pala kayo ni Janice... mabuti naman... bisitahin nyo rin ako. Hope everything is clear now.


----------



## niernier

What confused me is that nag-uli has (surprisingly) two translations. Thank you for the clarifications mystique and jhia. I learned something new.



mystique said:


> Therefore in tagalag 'nagkabalikan na pala kayo ni Janice... mabuti naman... bisitahin nyo rin ako. Hope everything is clear now.



Yes, everything is clear to me now. Thank you! Let me give then my English translation.

So you and Janice got back together already..that's good. visit me(both of you)


----------

